
A Policeman Burns Down the Firehouse - js2
https://www.thisamericanlife.org/684/burn-it-down/act-one-7
======
js2
Transcript:
[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/684/transcript](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/684/transcript)

Full episode: [https://www.thisamericanlife.org/684/burn-it-
down](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/684/burn-it-down)

